# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Սահմռկեցուցիչ պատմություն. արժանի հատուցումը բացառվո՞ւմ է

## VisTolog

*Սահմռկեցուցիչ պատմություն. արժանի հատուցումը բացառվո՞ւմ է*


Ամուսնանալուց մոտ 10 ամիս անց 20-ամյա Մարիամը վերադարձել է Հայաստան: Հայրը՝ Համազասպ Գեւորգյանը, պատմում է, որ օդանավակայանում աղջկան նույնիսկ չի ճանաչել: Նրանք դիմել են ոստիկանություն: Հոր խոսքերով՝ անխտիր բոլոր իրավապահները, որոնք տեսել են Մարիամին ու լսել նրա «ամուսնական» կյանքի սարսափելի մանրամասները, հուզվել են:«Դատախազ Արսեն Արսենյանի աչքերը լցվել էին. քիչ էր մնում լաց լիներ: Բայց հետո... »,- պատմում է Համազասպը եւ փորձում թաքցնել սեփական արցունքները:Երկու տարի առաջ Ռուսաստանում ապրող Հայկանուշ Միքայելյանը, այցելելով Արարատի մարզի Տափերական գյուղ, Գեւորգյաններից խնդրել է իրենց դստերը՝ 20-ամյա Մարիամին, կնության տալ իր ավագ որդուն՝ 26-ամյա Դավիթ Զիրոյանին: Հայկանուշը խոսքի մեջ պատմել է, որ որդին ամուսնալուծված է. հարսը տեսողության հետ խնդիրներ է ունեցել, ինչ-որ բորբոքման պատճառով աջ աչքը կուրացել է, եւ նա, Դավիթին չդժբախտացնելու պատճառաբանությամբ, որդուն լքել է: Գեւորգյանները վստահության խնդիր առհասարակ չեն ունեցել. Հայկանուշը նրանց միջնեկ դստեր սկեսուրի հարազատ քույրն է:«Բացի դրանից՝ նրանք Արտաշատում տուն ունեն եւ այստեղ՝ դաշտում, փոքրիկ սուրբ են կառուցում: Մտածում էինք, որ հավատացյալ, լավ մարդիկ են»,- ասում է Համազասպ Գեւորգյանը: Ամեն ինչ շատ արագ է դասավորվել: 2009 թ. նոյեմբերի 19-ին երիտասարդները նշանվել են: Մի քանի օր անց Դավիթը, իսկ դեկտեմբերի 22-ին արդեն Մարիամն ու սկեսուրը մեկնել են Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգ:


*Մարիամը՝ ամուսնությունից հետո*




«Դեռ այստեղ սկեսուրս մի տեսակ հետս լարված էր: Մտածում էի՝ ոչինչ, մանավանդ Դավիթին միանալուց հետո ամեն ինչ կկարգավորվի: Բայց հունվարի 6-ին՝ Սուրբ Ծննդյան օրը, սկսեցին ծեծել»,- պատմում է Մարիամը եւ մանրամասնում, որ ամենատարբեր պատճառներով՝ տունը դանդաղ ավլելու, «կանաչին սիրուն չդասավորելու», դուռն ուժեղ ծածկելու կամ «լեզվին տալու» համար ամուսինը սկսել է իրեն դաժանորեն հարվածել՝ ամբողջ մարմինն ու դեմքը «կապույտ լողակ» դարձնելով:Մարիամի կրթությունը միջնակարգ է: Դպրոցն ավարտելուց հետո նա սովորել է վարսավիրություն: Պատմում է, որ Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգում, որտեղ սկեսուր-սկեսրայրի, ամուսնու ու նրա երկու եղբայրների հետ ապրել է Իսակովի 38 հասցեի 554 բնակարանում, տնից միայն առաջին օրերին է մի քանի անգամ դուրս եկել: Մի դեպքում միասին եկեղեցի են գնացել, մեկ անգամ էլ գնացել է հարեւաններից Տանյայի տուն՝ վերջինիս մազերը կտրելու:Նրա խոսքերով, բացի ամուսնու եղբայրներից, մյուսները ծեծին մասնակցել են: «Չնայած սկեսրայրս միայն մեկ անգամ է ինձ խփել, ու սկեսուրիս հետ թեւս կոտրեցին: Իսկ Դավիթի եղբայրը, երբ նրա սենյակում էին ինձ արյունլվա անում, ասում էր՝ սրան ուրիշ տեղ տարեք, իմ սենյակից հանեք»,- պատմում է Մարիամը եւ ցույց տալիս ամուսու եւ սկեսրոջ կողմից պատառաքաղի հարվածների պատճառով ուսին մնացած սպիերը, ձեռքին ու մեջքին առկա տաք արդուկի հետքը:



*Պատառաքաղի հարվածների հետքերը*
*Արդուկի հետքը առ այսօր Մարիամի մեջքին դաջված է*




«Ամեն անգամ մի պատճառ գտնում էին, ասում էին՝ դու մեզ թուղթ ու գիր ես արել: Հետո սկեսուրս սկսեց... Մի քանի անգամ կրակայրիչով, հետո արդեն թերթն էր կոլոնում ու կրծքերս վառում: Ստիպում էր, որ լեզուս հանեմ ու կրակայրիչով վառում էր: Ցավից հետ էի քաշում, գրտնակով խփում էր գլխիս, մազերս այնպես էր քաշում, որ տեղ-տեղ կաշվի հետ պլոկվում էր: Ստիպված լեզուս հանում էի, վառելուց հետո օճառը դնում էր բերանս ու ասում՝ որ լավ զգաս, թե մրմուռն ինչ ա: Բերանս պինդ փակում էր, թե հետո սապոնը կուլ կտայի... »,- պատմում է Մարիամը:Նա նշում է, որ ամուսնության միայն առաջին կես ամիսն է ամուսնու հետ անկողնում քնել: Հետո թույլ չեն տվել անկողին մտնել: Սկզբում անկյուն են կանգնեցրել, հետո, երբ ոտքերն ուռել են, «տաբուրետկա» են դրել սենյակի անկյունում, ու ամիսներ շարունակ նստած է քնել: Լոգանք միայն սառը ջրով է ընդունել, լվացքը ձեռքով արել՝ չծեծվելու համար 2 րոպեում ավարտելու պայմանով: Հետո, երբ իր հագուստի արյան հետքերը երկրոպեանոց լվացքը չի մաքրել, ծեծ է կերել նաեւ դրա համար:«Մի քանի անգամ թղթի վրա գրեցի՝ «օգնեցեք, ինձ այստեղ տանջում են», ու 4-րդ հարկից՝ պատուհանից ցած գցեցի: Դրա մասին էլ իմացան ու էլի ծեծեցին: Մի անգամ էլ սկեսուրս ասաց, որ իրա պլաշը (անձրեւանոցը) ծակել եմ: Ասում եմ՝ ես չեմ, էս հսկողության տակ ես ո՞նց կարայի սենյակից պլաշը վերցնել: Ծեծում էր ու ասում՝ խաբում ես: Ստիպված ասացի՝ հա, ես եմ արել, հիմա էլ ծեծում էր դիտմամբ ծակելու համար»,- հիշում է Մարիամը:


*Համազասպ Գեւորգյան*




«Ես զանգում էի, որ աղջկաս հետ խոսեմ, մի 10 րոպե սկեսուրը սպասեցնում էր, նոր հեռախոսը տալիս: Հարցնում եմ՝ բալա ջան, ո՞նց եք, ամուսինդ ո՞նց ա, էսի, էնի ո՞նց են: Մի հատ ինքը չէր հարցնում՝ պապա, դուք ո՞նց եք: Մենակ ասում էր՝ լավ եմ, չանհանգստանաք,- պատմում է Համազասպը:- Սկսեցի կասկածել: Հարցուփորձով, տանջվելով՝ մի կերպ Դավիթի նախկին կնոջը գտա: Գնացի իրենց տուն, մայրն ասաց՝ ձեր աղջկան հետ բերեք, մի բան արեք, փրկեք՝ քանի ուշ չէ»:Դրանից հետո, հոր պատմելով, Հայկանուշին խնդրել է աղջկան հետ ուղարկել Հայաստան՝ պատճառաբանելով, որ մի քանի ամսվա կարոտին այլեւս չի դիմանում: Սակայն վերջինս ասել է, թե դա ամուսնու որոշելիք հարցն է: Իսկ ավտոմեխանիկ Դավիթը մերժել է՝ հընթացս բողոքելով, թե վատ ձեւով եք Մարիամին դաստիարակել. «Ու ոնց որ հիմա ես եմ տանջվում ձեր աղջկա ձեռքը, մի քիչ էլ դուք տանջվեք՝ կարոտելով»:Մարիամն էլ ասում է, որ իրեն հիմնականում չեն տեղեկացրել հարազատների զանգերի մասին, փոխարենը ծաղրել են, թե դու տնեցիքիդ էլ պետք չես, քեզնով հետաքրքրվող չկա, «մնում է քեզ գցենք Նեւա գետը, ու մենք էլ պրծնենք»: Իսկ հազվադեպ հոր հետ խոսելիս սկեսուրը միշտ կողքին է եղել՝ ավելորդ բառի դեպքում միշտ պատրաստ հարվածելու:«Ասում էի՝ բայց ես ի՞նչ եմ արել, խնդրում եմ՝ անձնագիրս տվեք, գնամ հետ: Սկեսուրս ասում էր՝ չէ, դու մեր ռաբն ես,- պատմում է Մարիամը,- ներվայնանում էր, որ ինքը չաղ է: Հաց ուտելուց 9 հատ բուխանկա էր դնում դեմս ու ասում՝ լրիվ կեր: Որ հետ էի տալիս, ստիպում էր հետ տվածս ուտել»: Մարիամի ներկայացմամբ՝ ամուսնությունից մոտ 10 ամիս անց՝ 2010 թ. սեպտեմբերի վերջերին, մի օր Դավիթը սենյակում քնած է եղել, իսկ սկեսրայրը՝ Լյուդվիգ Զիրոյանը, գնացել է կաթ գնելու՝ դուռը թողնելով բաց: Վերջինիս խանութ գնալուց անտեղյակ սկեսուրը մտել է սենյակ եւ զանգել Հայաստան: Առիթից օգտվելով՝ ինքը տնից փախել է:«Դեմքս այլանդակված էր, ոտքերս՝ ուռած, ո՞ւր պիտի գնայի: Մութն ընկավ, վերադարձա շենք ու գնացի մեր հարեւան Տանյայի տուն: Խորհուրդ տվեց դիմել ոստիկանությանը: Ասացի՝ վախենում եմ, որ փողով ամեն ինչ շուռ կտան իմ դեմ, ուզում եմ Հայաստան գնալ: Հետո բարձրացա վերեւ ու նստեցի 5-րդ հարկի աստիճաններին: Սպասում էի, որ լույսը բացվի, գնամ եկեղեցի ու օգնություն խնդրեմ,- պատմում է Մարիամը:- Տանյան չէր ասել, որ իրեն ամեն ինչ պատմել եմ, այնպես ցույց տվեց, թե իբր միամիտ ինձ գտել էր աստիճաններին նստած»:Ըստ Մարիամի՝ ամուսինը նույն օրն իրեն դանակով հարվածել է՝ փախչելու համար: Այնուհետեւ Զիրոյանները մտածել են, որ, այնուամենայնիվ, Տանյան ինչ-որ բան գիտի, մոտ երկու շաբաթ սպասել են, որ Մարիամի թարմ վնասվածքները հնարավորինս ապաքինվեն, եւ վերջինիս հոկտեմբերի 15-ին ուղարկել են Հայաստան:


*Հայկանուշ Միքայելյանը (կենտրոնում)*




«Մարիամը սկզբում այնքան վախեցած էր, որ ոչ մի բան չէր պատմում: Հետո, որ եղբայրս էդ վիճակից, էդ լռությունից սկսեց երեխայի պես լաց լինել, նոր աղջիկս ամեն ինչ պատմեց»,- հիշում է Համազասպը: Վերջինիս խոսքերով՝ շուտով իրենց տուն են եկել Հայկանուշի քույրերը, գումար են խոստացել, հանձն են առել հոգալ Մարիամի կոտրված քթի վիրահատության ծախսերը, միայն թե իրավապահներին չդիմեն:«Հետո մեր տուն եկավ Դավիթի նախկին կինը՝ Մոնիկան, ու ասաց, որ ինչ-որ պատմեցի, նույն կերպ իր հետ են վարվել: Նրան, ի տարբերություն ինձ, չեն վառել, բայց հղիության ընթացքում ստիպել են երեխայից ազատվել: Հետո ասաց, որ աչքը կուրացել է նրանց խփելու պատճառով»,- շարունակում է Մարիամը:Մոնիկան 2005 թ. ամուսնացել է Դավիթի հետ եւ վերջինիս ընտանիքի հետ Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգում ապրել շուրջ 3 տարի: «Հետքի» հետ հեռախոսազրույցում նա հրաժարվեց պատմել իր հետ կատարվածը՝ նշելով, թե միանշանակ չի կարող ասել աչքի կուրացման պատճառը, քանի որ այդ ընթացքում եւ տարբեր դեղեր է ստացել եւ սկեսրոջ ու ամուսնու կողմից զանազան առարկաներով հարվածներ՝ ուղղված հենց աչքին:«Ես չեմ ուզում էդ մասին նորից հիշել, նորից պատմել, առանց այն էլ ամիսներով տարան-բերեցին ոստիկանություն, բայց ոչ մեկին էլ ոչ մի բան ոչ անում են, ոչ էլ կանեն,- ասաց Մոնիկան:- Որովհետեւ փողը մութ տեղն էլ ա լույս տալիս: Բայց ոչինչ, մեկ ա Աստծու մոտ ոչ մի բան չի անցնում. իրենք իրենց պատիժն Աստծուց կստանան»:Հոկտեմբերի 25-ին Մարիամ Գեւորգյանն ու Մոնիկան ոստիկանության Արարատի բաժնում հաղորդում են տվել: Շուտով Դավիթին մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել ՀՀ Քր. օր.-ի «Դիտավորությամբ ուրիշի առողջությանը միջին ծանրության վնաս պատճառելու» եւ «Ծեծ» հոդվածներով, իսկ նրա մայրը հետապնդվել է նույն հանցանքը, սակայն «առանձին դաժանությամբ» կատարելու համար:«Մի օր քննիչ Արթուր Ավետյանն ինձ ասաց, որ ընկերության շնորհիվ, այսինքն՝ իրենց ռուս գործընկերների միջոցով Դավիթին բերել են: Բայց թղթերում գրած ա, թե իբր մեղայականով ներկայացել է,- պատմում է Համազասպը:- Եղբորս հետ գնացի դատախազ Արսեն Արսենյանի մոտ: Մեկ ժամի չափ սպասեցինք, մեկ էլ մոտից մի հատ չաղ-չաղ տղա դուրս եկավ: Հետո իմացա, որ Դավիթի փաստաբանն է: Դատախազն էլ արդեն լրիվ փոխվել էր, արդեն ոնց որ իրանց պաշտպաներ»:Առերես հարցաքննության ժամանակ, Մարիամի խոսքերով, իր նախկին ամուսինը հրաժարվել է մեղադրանքներից եւ ասել, թե ինքն ընդամենը մի քանի անգամ է կնոջը հարվածել: Նա պնդել է, որ վնասվածքների մի մասը Մարիամը մինչ ամուսնանալն է ունեցել, մյուսներն էլ ինքնավնասման հետեւանքով են առաջացել:Քանի որ Դավիթ Զիրոյանին առաջադրված մեղադրանքը սահմանում է ոչ ավել, քան 3 տարվա ազատազրկում, քննիչի որոշմամբ նրա նկատմամբ կիրառվել է համաներում, եւ քրեական հետապնդումը դադարեցվել է, ինչին Դավիթը չի առարկել: Նա նույնիսկ մեկ օր անազատության մեջ չի անցկացրել:Իսկ նրա մայրը՝ Հայկանուշ Միքայելյանը, ինչպես հայտնում է գլխավոր դատախազության մամուլի քարտուղար Սոնա Տռուզյանը, «արդեն մի քանի ամիս է՝ հայտնաբերված է, հանձնման միջնորդությունը ՌԴ իրավապահների կողմից բավարարվել է, եւ գործը ներկայումս էտապավորման փուլում է»:Ոստիկանության լրատվության վարչությունից էլ «Հետքին» հայտնեցին, որ Հայկանուշ Միքայելյանի մասով ընթանում է նախաքննություն, եւ միայն դրա ավարտից հետո կարելի է հստակ ասել, թե վերջինիս արարքները ՀՀ Քրեական օրենսգրքի որ հոդվածներին են համապատասխանում: Ինչ վերաբերում է Դավիթ Զիրոյանին թրաֆիկինգի հոդվածով չմեղադրելուն, ըստ ոստիկանության, առաջադրվել է այն մեղադրանքը, որը նախաքննության ընթացքում հիմնավորվել է:Համազասպ Գեւորգյանն ասում է, որ այլեւս ոչ մի բանի չի հավատում: Նա հետաքրքրվում է, թե արդարությունը վերականգնելու խնդրանքով ինչպես կարող է դիմել ՌԴ ղեկավարներին:*Հ. Գ.* Մոնիկայի անունը փոխված է: Իսկ Մարիամ Գեւորգյանը պնդում է, որ իր բոլոր տվյալները հրապարակվեն, «քանի որ վախենալու կամ քաշվելու պատճառ չունի» եւ պայքարելու է մինչեւ վերջ:

----------

Ambrosine (17.12.2011), Ameli (11.12.2011), anahit96 (07.01.2012), Arpine (17.12.2011), Claudia Mori (12.12.2011), E-la Via (11.12.2011), laro (12.12.2011), Lion (17.12.2011), Rammstein (11.12.2011), Smokie (12.12.2011), Tig (12.12.2011), Valentina (11.12.2011), Հայուհի (17.12.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

*Առաջին զոհը (Սահմռկեցուցիչ պատմություն-2)*


*«Փող թափելով»` ազատության մեջ*
Մոնիկան Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգում ապրող Դավիթ Զիրոյանի հետ ամուսնացել է 18 տարեկանում: Երեքամյա «ամուսնական» կյանքից հետո աղջիկը հայրական տուն է վերադարձել հաշմանդամ դարձած. նրա մարմնի տարբեր հատվածներում առկա են վնասվածքների հետքերը, իսկ ձախ աչքն այլեւս չի տեսնում:
Մոնիկան Դավիթի առաջին կինն է: Վերջինիերկրորդ կնոջ «ամուսնական» կյանքի մանրամասներին «Հետքն» անցյալ շաբաթ անդրադարձել է: Այն ժամանակ Մոնիկան հրաժարվեց խոսել իր հետ կատարվածի մասին` պատճառաբանելով, թե միեւնույն է` ոչ մեկին էլ չեն պատժելու: Ի վերջո, աղջկա ծնողները տեղի տվեցին, բայց մեկ պայմանով` իրենց, առավել եւս Մոնիկայի իրական անունն ու լուսանկարները պետք է չհրապարակենք: Նրանք համաձայն են միայն, որ տպագրվի աղջկա լուսանկարի աչքերի հատվածը, որպեսզի ոչ ոք չկասկածի` Մոնիկան մինչեւ ամուսնանալն աչքերի հետ կապված որեւէ խնդիր չի ունեցել:
Ծնողները պատմում են, որ Դավիթի մայրը հաճախ է կրկնել, թե «տեսեք ինչ կուկլա տղա է, փայլում է»: Ինքը` Մոնիկան, բավականին համակրելի է, եւ նայելով երիտասարդների նշանադրության լուսանկարները` իրականում դժվար է ասել, թե ով է ում կողքին փայլում: Մոնիկան, ավարտելով միջնակարգ դպրոցը, մեկ տարի դիմահարդարում է սովորել: Հետո, ոչ իր մասնագիտությամբ, անցել է աշխատանքի: Մոտ մեկ ամիս անց գործընկերուհիներից մեկն ասել է, թե պատրաստվում է իրենց հյուր գալ:
«Հաջորդ օրն այդ աղջիկը եկավ մեր տուն Դավիթի ու նրա մոր` Հայկանուշի հետ: Մտան ներս, մի քիչ խոսեցին ու պապայիս ասացին` եկել ենք ձեր աղջկան ուզելու»,- հիշում է Մոնիկան: Իսկ նրա մայրն ավելացնում է, որ Զիրոյանների ընտանիքը մինչեւ 2002 կամ 2003 թվականն ապրել է Արտաշատ քաղաքում. «Մեր շենքից 2 շենք վերեւ էր իրենց տունը: Գնացինք, հարեւաններին հարցուփորձ արեցինք, բոլորն այդ ընտանիքի մասին միայն լավն էին ասում»:
Մի քանի օր անց` 2005 թ. հոկտեմբերի 23-ին, երիտասարդները նշանվել են, իսկ հոկտեմբերի 29-ին մեկնել Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգ:

*Դավիթ Զիրոյանը*



«Սկզբում` մոտ երկու ամիս, ամեն ինչ նորմալ էր, հետո սկեսուրիս գժությունները սկսվեցին: Դավիթն ինձ շատ էր սիրում, իսկ մայրը դրանից վատ էր զգում, խանդում էր: Որդուն տրամադրում էր, որ ինձ ծեծի: Հետո արդեն ինքն էր (Հայկանուշը) ամբողջ օրը ծեծում»,- պատմում է Մոնիկան ու մանրամասնում, որ մոր ու տղայի դաժանությունները մեկը մյուսին գերազանցել են: 
Դավիթը տարբեր տարողությամբ «զակատ արած բանկաներ» է կոտրել գլխին, իսկ սկեսուրը մազերն այնպես է քաշել, որ փունջ-փունջ պոկվել է:
Աղջկա խոսքերով` պատճառները տարբեր են եղել` «քայլվածքդ լավը չէ, շարժուձեւդ այն չէ, էսի սենց չեն անում, էն էլ ըտեղ պիտի չդնեիր»:
«Ձեռքերով, ոտքերով ծեծում էին: Որ հոգնում էին, անցնում էին շերեփին, աթոռին... Ինչով ստացվեր ու ոնց պատահեր խփում էին գլխիս, աչքիս... Ձեն-ձուն հանելու, ընկնելու իրավունք չունեի. պիտի կանգնեի, որ սկեսուրս հանգիստ խփեր այնքան, մինչեւ արյուն տենար ու հանգստանար,- պատմում է Մոնիկան,- ինքը (Հայկանուշը) դանակը չքում էր գլխիս. ամբողջ գլուխս հիմա շռամ է: Ծնկիս հակառակ կողմը` էդ նուրբ մասին, շերեփով այնքար էր խփել, որ ուռել, չգիտեմ ինչ էր դարձել: Որ ընկնում էի, շերեփով խփում էր ոտքերիս տակ, որ նորից կանգնեմ»:
Համեմատելով իր 3 տարվա «ամուսնական» կյանքը Մարիամի` Դավիթի երկրորդ կնոջ 10-ամսյա սանկտպետերբուրգյան տանջանքների հետ` Մոնիկան քմծիծաղով ասում է, թե անհամեմատ ավելի լավ վիճակում էր. իրեն չեն վառել, ամիսը մեկ սկեսուրը թույլատրել է 2 րոպեով տաք ջրով լոգանք ընդունել, մեկ էլ հիմնականում պառկած է քնել` խոհանոցի կամ միջանցքի հատակին պառկած: Աղջկա ներկայացմամբ` ինքն առանձին է հաց կերել եւ, առհասարակ, ընտանիքի հետ նույն սենյակում լինելու իրավունք չուներ. «Ես միշտ խոհանոցում էի` լույսն անջատած, դուռը` փակ: Սկեսուրս էլ գիժ էր պարապում. գնում-գալիս խփում էր գլխիս, թե ականջ մի դիր, աղջի»: Իսկ ընտանիքի մյուս անդամները, ըստ Մոնիկայի, «խոտ էին ուտում», հետեւաբար` որեւէ բան նույնիսկ ցանկության դեպքում չէին կարող փոխել:
«Երբ խելքներին փչեր, սովորաբար շաբաթական 2-3 անգամ, գիշերները տկլոր անկյուն էին կանգնացնում` մեկ ոտքի վրա, ու պատուհանը բաց էին թողնում: Լենինգրադն էլ խոնավ, ցուրտ երկիր է: Կապ չուներ, թե տաքությունս ինչքան բարձր կլիներ. պիտի ոտքի վրա լինեի,- հիշում է Մոնիկան,- մի անգամ Դավիթը աթոռով խփում էր գլխիս, ձեռքով ուզում էի պահել, մատս կոտրվեց: Ըտենց կռկված մատով գործ էի անում, լվացք, մինչեւ ցավը բթացավ: Երբ եկանք Հայաստան, էդ մատս (ձախ ձեռքի միջնամատը) նորից կոտրեցին ու վիրահատեցին: Հիմա չի ծալվում, բայց գոնե ուղիղ է»:

*Հայկանուշ Միքայելյանը*



Մոնիկայի խոսքերով` Ռուսաստանում իրեն ընդամենը երկու անգամ են տարել բժշկի. առաջին դեպքում` աչքի համար, երկրորդում` աբորտի. «Երբ հղի էի, սկեսուրս իմացավ, կատաղեց: Սկսեց խփել մեջքիս ու փորիս: Ասում էր. «Դու ինադու ես մնացել, որ մեր փողերին տիրանաս, ուզում ես ոտքդ պնդացնես»: Երեխան երեք ամսական էր, տարան հանելու»: Իսկ աչքի պարագայում բժշկի տարել են այն բանից հետո, երբ նրա ձախ աչքից անընդհատ սկսել է արցունք հոսել:
«Դա մեր ամուսնանալուց 3 ամիս հետո էր. էդքան էլ անտանելի չէր վիճակս: Քիմիական լվացումներ նշանակեցին, բայց հետո Դավիթն էլ, մայրն էլ սկսեցին ամեն առարկայով աչքիս խփել: Սկեսուրս կեղտոտ, ալյուրոտ ձեռքերով տալիս էր աչքիս: Էլ աչք կմնա՞ր,- ասում է Մոնիկան,- հետո, որ կուրացա, ասում էին, թե իբր բժիշկն ասել է, որ աչքիս մեջ օտար մարմին` մսագունդ կա, եսիմ ինչ կա: Բայց սուտ ա, Հայաստանում 4 հատ հիվանդանոց եմ գնացել, ոչ ոք ըտենց բան չի ասում: Բժիշկներից մեկը նույնիսկ թուղթ տվեց, որ դա գլխիս, աչքիս բութ առարկայով հարվածելու հետեւանք ա: Հիմա էդ թուղթը քննիչ Արթուր Ավետյանի մոտ է»:
Մոնիկայի հայրն էլ պատմում է, որ ոստիկանություն դիմելուց հետո Հայկանուշի` Հայաստանում ապրող քույրերը պնդել են, թե աղջիկը մինչեւ ամուսնանալն է աչքի պրոբլեմ ունեցել. «Քննիչ Ավետյանն էլ նշանդրեքի լուսանկարները դրեց սեղանին ու ասաց` նայեք, ի՞նչ թերություն եք տեսնում. հավասար, սիմետրիկ աչքեր են: Նույնիսկ նրանց պահանջով ու հենց իրենց (Հայկանուշի ազգականների) մեքենայով քննիչի հետ աղջկաս երկրորդ անգամ տարանք «Մալայանի» հիվանդանոց»:
Ս. Մալայանի անվան ակնաբուժական կենտրոնի տված տեղեկանքը` հաստատված 3 բժշկի ստորագրությամբ, առկա է նաեւ «Հետքի» խմբագրությունում: Մասնագետները նշել են, թե հիվանդության վաղեմությունը որոշել չեն կարող, սակայն չեն բացառել, որ «աչքի նման ախտաբանական փոփոխությունները կարող էին առաջանալ վնասվածքի հետեւանքով»:
Մոնիկան պատմում է, որ Դավիթի հետ առերես հարցաքննության ժամանակ վերջինս ամեն ինչ ժխտել է` նշելով, թե բաժանությունից հետո անցել են տարիներ, եւ, ըստ էության, վնասվածքներն առաջացել են հենց այդ ընթացքում: Իսկ քննիչը, ըստ Մոնիկայի, մեղադրյալին ընդհանրապես «ավելորդ» հարցեր չի տվել:
«Մենակ տենայիք, թե Դավիթը քննիչի հետ ոնց էր խոսում` ախպերս, Արթուր ջան, իրար հետ ծխում էին... Ոնց որ ես իմ ամենամոտ ընկերուհու հետ կխոսեի»,- հիշում է Մոնիկան: Նա պատմում է, որ մինչ այդ` 2008 թ. ամռանը, Հայաստան է վերադարձել սկեսուրի հետ: Ընդ որում` վերջինս Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգում ասել է, թե արդեն «հերիք ա ծառայես, էս 3 տարում քո կերածի ու տոմսի փողը աշխատեցիր, հիմա քեզ տանում եմ տուն ու եթե ինչ-որ բան պատմեցիր, քրոջդ ամուսնուց բաժանել, ձերոնց էլ գյուլել կտամ»:
«Ես Լենինգրադում տնից կարայի դուրս գայի, բայց անտեր շան պես էի, ո՞ւր գնայի: Դավիթը սաղ միլիցեքի հետ լավ էր, օրը մեկին ռեստորանում, պրիրոդում պատիվ էր տալիս: Երեւի պիտի դեսպանատուն գնայի, բայց ո՞նց գտնեի էդ մեծ քաղաքում: Սուս արած դիմանում էի»,- ասում է Մոնիկան եւ վստահեցնում, որ մինչեւ Մարիամի գալը ծնողներին ոչինչ չի պատմել: Ծնողներն էլ հավատացնում են, որ թեեւ հեռախոսազրույցների ընթացքում ինչ-որ բան զգացել են, այնուամենայնիվ, կոնկրետ ոչ մի բան, մինչեւ դստեր պատմելը, չեն իմացել:
«Երբ Մարիամին տեսա, ոնց որ միանգամից ջարդվեցի»,- ասում է Մոնիկան եւ այդ «ջարդվելով» պայմանավորում ծնողներին, իսկ այնուհետեւ ոստիկանությունում կատարվածի մասին պատմելը:
Դավիթ Զիրոյանի նախկին կանայք ոստիկանությունում հաղորդում են տվել 2010 թ. հոկտեմբերի 25-ին: Մի քանի օր անց հարուցվել է քրեական գործ: Դեկտեմբերի 28-ին Հայկանուշ Միքայելյանին մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել առանձնակի դաժանությամբ «Դիտավորությամբ ուրիշի առողջությանը միջին ծանրության եւ ծանր վնաս պատճառելու» հոդվածներով, նրա նկատմամբ խափանման միջոց է ընտրվել կալանավորումը եւ հայտարարվել է հետախուզում:
Դավիթին էլ «Դիտավորությամբ ուրիշի առողջությանը միջին ծանրության վնաս պատճառելու» (բայց առանց «առանձնակի դաժանության») եւ «Ծեծ» հոդվածներով մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել դրանից 4 ամիս անց` 2011 թ. ապրիլի 1-ին: Իսկ հաջորդ օրը քննիչ Արթուր Ավետյանը որոշել է քրեական գործի վարույթը կասեցնել` մեղադրյալների «գտնվելու վայրը պարզված չլինելու պատճառով»: Այնինչ տուժողները Զիրոյանների սանկտպետերբուրգյան հասցեն ի սկզբանե հայտնել են, իսկ Հայաստանը ՌԴ-ի հետ նման իրավիճակներում համագործակցելու անհրաժեշտ պայմանագրերը վաղուց ստորագրել է:
Այս տարվա օգոստոսի 20-ին, ըստ նախաքննական մարմնի, հետախուզման մեջ գտնվող Դավիթ Զիրոյանը Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգ-Երեւան չվերթով ժամանել է Հայաստան եւ մեղայականով ներկայացել ոստիկանության Արտաշատի բաժին: Շուտով նրա նկատմամբ ընտրված` «ստորագրություն չհեռանալու մասին» խափանման միջոցը վերացվել է, քանի որ համաներման «շնորհիվ» քննիչի որոշմամբ Դավիթի նկատմամբ քրեական հետապնդումը դադարեցվել է: Նա անարգել վերադարձել է Ռուսաստան:
Հայկանուշ Միքայելյանի մասով նախորդ շաբաթ գլխավոր դատախազությունից «Հետքին» փոխանցեցին, որ վերջինս ՌԴ-ում հայտնաբերվել է, եւ հիմա գործը էտապավորման փուլում է:
«Գիտեք` քանի ամիս է մեզ նույն բանն են ասում: Դեռ Դավիթին չէին բռնել (կամ բերել տվել), որ քննիչն ասում էր` մորը Ռուսաստանում կալանավորել են, հեսա ուղարկում են: Բայց ես վստահ եմ` ոչ բռնել են, ոչ էլ կբռնեն»,- ասում է Մոնիկայի հայրը:
Իսկ Մոնիկան պատմում է, որ առերես հարցաքննությունից հետո Արտաշատում պատահաբար հանդիպել է Դավիթին. «Ասաց` կտենաս, որ մի քանի օրից կգնամ. ես էլ եմ պրծել, մաման էլ ա պրծել: Ասաց` գիտես ինչքան փող եմ թափել»:
Մոնիկայի խոսքերով` դրանից հետո, երբ քննիչն իրեն հերթական անգամ կանչել է Վեդի, խնդրել է, որ իրեն այլեւս չանհանգստացնեն. «100 անգամ տարան-բերեցին մի բառի կամ նախադասության համար: Նույն բանը 15 անգամ գրել եմ: Էլ ի՞նչ իմաստ ուներ շարունակել»:



ՀԳ Սրանց նմանների մասին կարդում եմ, ուզում եմ ողջ-ողջ մասերի բաժանեմ:

----------

Ambrosine (17.12.2011), Ameli (11.12.2011), Ariadna (17.12.2011), Arpine (11.12.2011), Chuk (11.12.2011), Claudia Mori (12.12.2011), E-la Via (11.12.2011), Freeman (11.12.2011), Rammstein (11.12.2011), Ripsim (11.12.2011), Valentina (11.12.2011), Դեկադա (11.12.2011), Հայուհի (17.12.2011), Ռուֆուս (12.12.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

:Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok: 

Էն որ ասում են սատանա, էդ եսիմինչ աներեւույթ բան չի, էդ հենց էս ա` աշխարհի ամենամեծ չարիքներից մեկը…

Սրանց պետք ա երշիկ կտրելու ապարատով (չնայած` երշիկինը մի քիչ փոքր ա, կարիք կլինի դրա մեծ տարբերակը սարքելու) ոտերից սկսած կտրտելով բարձրանալ: Ձեռները ու մյուս կենսական նշանակություն չունեցող օրգանները (քիթ, ականջ…) պետք ա առանձին կտրտել, որ շուտ չսատկեն, շատ տանջվեն: Ժամանակը պետք ա էնպես հաշվարկել, որ արնաքամ լինելու պատճառով ժամանակից շուտ չսատկեն:
Սա վերաբերվում ա թե՛ էդ տականքին, թե՛ դրա մորը:

Իսկ կաշառք վերցրած իրավապահների հետ կարելի ա մի քիչ ավելի մեղմ վարվել, բայց ոչ շատ մեղմ:

Էդ տականքի նախկին կանանց մասին էլ ամենայն կարեկցանքով կասեմ, որ իրանք էշ են, որ գնացել են օտար երկիր: Երեւի արտասահմանի անուն են լսել, աչքների դեմը սեւացել ա, իմացել են` դրախտ ա սպասվում… Թե ո՞ւր եք ձեր երկիրը թողնում, գնում անհայտ ծագման տականքների հետ ապրելու: Էլի գնացեք, բայց լավ ճանաչեք ում հետ որ գնում եք:

----------

Ambrosine (17.12.2011), Arpine (11.12.2011), Lion (17.12.2011), Ripsim (11.12.2011), VisTolog (11.12.2011), Արէա (11.12.2011), Հայուհի (17.12.2011), Նարե91 (11.12.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

շարունակությունը....


*«Հետքի» բաց նամակը ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազ Աղվան Հովսեփյանին, ոստիկանապետ Վլադիմիր Գասպարյանին*



2010թ. նոյեմբերի 10-ին ՀՀ ոստիկանության Արարատի քննչական բաժանմունքում Տափերական գյուղի բնակչուհի Մարիամ Գեւորգյանի եւ Արտաշատ քաղաքի բնակչուհի Մ. Բ.-ի հաղորդումների հիման վրա հարուցվել է թիվ 26117010 քրեական գործը, եւ կատարվել է նախաքննություն:28.12.2010թ. որոշում է կայացվել Հայկանուշ Միքայելյանին ՀՀ Քրեական օրենսգրքի 113-րդ հոդվածի 2-րդ մասի 5-րդ կետով եւ 112-րդ հոդվածի 2-րդ մասի 4-րդ կետով որպես մեղադրյալ ներգրավելու մասին, եւ նրա նկատմամբ հայտարարվել է հետախուզում: Նույն օրը դատարանի որոշմամբ մեղադրյալ Հ. Միքայելյանի նկատմամբ խափանման միջոց է ընտրվել կալանավորումը:Ըստ ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազության մամուլի ծառայության՝ Հայկանուշ Միքայելյանը «արդեն մի քանի ամիս է՝ հայտնաբերված է, հանձնման միջնորդությունը ՌԴ իրավապահների կողմից բավարարվել է, եւ գործը ներկայումս էտապավորման փուլում էե: Սակայն տուժողները նշում են, որ քննիչն ու գործը վերահսկող դատախազը 5-6 ամիս է՝ նույն բանն են ասում, ժամանակն անցնում է, սակայն մեղադրյալ Հայկանուշ Միքայելյանն այդպես էլ չի էտապավորվում Հայաստան:01.04.2011թ. որոշում է կայացվել Դավիթ Զիրոյանին (Հայկանուշ Միքայելյանի որդին) ՀՀ քր. օր.-ի 113 հոդվածի 1-ին մասով եւ 118 հոդվածով որպես մեղադրյալ ներգրավելու մասին, եւ նրա նկատմամբ հայտարարվել է հետախուզում: Նույն օրը Դավիթ Զիրոյանի նկատմամբ որպես խափանման միջոց է ընտրվել ստորագրություն չհեռանալու մասին:02.04.2011թ. որոշում է կայացվել քրեական գործի վարույթը կասեցնելու մասին՝ մեղադրյալներ Հայկանուշ Միքայելյանի եւ Դավիթ Զիրոյանի գտնվելու վայրը պարզված չլինելու պատճառով: Թեեւ գործով տուժողները վերջիններիս սանկտպետերպուրգյան հասցեն, որտեղ նրանք մշտական բնակություն են հաստատել, նախաքննական մարմնին հայտնել են:20.08.2011թ., ըստ նախաքննական մարմնի, հետախուզման մեջ գտնվող Դավիթ Զիրոյանը Սանկտ Պետերբուրգ-Երեւան չվերթով ժամանել է ՀՀ եւ մեղայականով ներկայացել ոստիկանության Արտաշատի բաժին, որտեղից էլ նույն օրը ներկայացվել է Արարատի քննչական բաժանմունք:Նույն օրը քրեական գործի կասեցված վարույթը վերսկսվել է, եւ Դավիթ Զիրոյանն իրեն առաջադրված վերը նշված մեղադրանքը չի ընդունել:19.09.2011թ. քննիչ Արթուր Ավետյանը, հիմք ընդունելով «ՀՀ անկախության հռչակման 20-րդ տարեդարձի կապակցությամբ համաներում հայտարարելուե մասին ՀՀ ԱԺ 25.05.2011թ. որոշումը, Զավիթ Զիրոյանի նկատմամբ քրեական հետապնդումը դադարեցրել է, ինչին վերջինս չի առարկել:Հարգարժան պարոնայք, համակցելով տուժողների պատմածները, նրանց ստացած վնասվածքների կապակցությամբ տրված դատաբժշկական եզրակացությունները եւ Մարիամ Գեւորգյանի ու Մ.Բ.-ի մարմնի տարբեր հատվածներում առկա խոշտանգման հետքերը (դանակի, մկրատի, պատառաքաղի եւ տաք արդուկի սպիերը, Մ.Բ.-ի ձախ աչքը, որը վնասվածքների հետեւանքով կուրացել է, ինչը չեն բացառել նույնիսկ համապատասխան մասնագետները), գտնում ենք, որ նախաքննական մարմինը մեղադրյալների արարքներին միանգամայն սխալ որակումներ է տվել:Մեր կարծիքով՝ վերջիններիս արարքները պետք է որակվեին ՀՀ Քրեական օրենսգրքի հետեւյալ հոդվածների հատկանիշներով.*Հ**ոդված** 119.* *Խ**ոշտանգումը* *(**ընդ* *որում՝** «**Խոշտանգումը**»* *Հայաստանի* *կողմից* *ՄԱԿ**-**ի* *եւ* *Եվրոպայի* *խորհրդի* *առջեւ* *ստանձնած* *պարտավորություններից* *բխող* *իմաստով**)**Հ**ոդված** 112.* *Դ**իտավորությամբ* *առողջությանը* *ծանր* *վնաս* *պատճառելը**Հ**ոդված** 131. Մ**արդուն* *առե**ւ**անգելը**Հ**ոդված** 132**.**Մ**արդու թրաֆիքինգը կամ շահագործումը**Հ**ոդված** 133.* *Ա**զատությունից* *ապօրինի* *զրկելը*Հարգարժան պարոնայք, խնդրում ենք ձեր անձնական վերահսկողությունը սույն՝ թիվ 26117010 քրեական գործի նկատմամբ, ինչի պարագայում քննիչ Արթուր Ավետյանի կամ գործի նկատմամբ դատախազական վերահսկողություն իրականացնող Արսեն Արսենյանի կամայականության (կամ ոչ բավարար իրավական գիտելիքների) պատճառով մեղադրյալների արարքներին քրեաիրավական սխալ որակումներ չեն տրվի, ինչն էլ իր հերթին կբացառի, որ վերջիններս համաներվեն կամ պատժվեն այնպիսի հոդվածներով, որոնք համեմատաբար մեղմ պատիժ են սահմանում:Այս գործի մանրամասներին կարող եք ծանոթանալ «Հետքումե հրապարակված Սահմռկեցուցիչ պատմություն. արժանի հատուցումը բացառվո՞ւմ է եւ Առաջին զոհը (Սահմռկեցուցիչ պատմություն-2) հոդվածներում:


*«Հետաքննող լրագրողներե ՀԿ-ի նախագահ,*
*«Հետքե թերթի խմբագիր Էդիկ Բաղդասարյան*

----------

Ambrosine (17.12.2011), Ameli (11.12.2011), Claudia Mori (12.12.2011), laro (12.12.2011), Rammstein (11.12.2011), Հայուհի (17.12.2011), Ռուֆուս (12.12.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Սրանց պետք ա երշիկ կտրելու ապարատով (չնայած` երշիկինը մի քիչ փոքր ա, կարիք կլինի դրա մեծ տարբերակը սարքելու) ոտերից սկսած կտրտելով բարձրանալ: Ձեռները ու մյուս կենսական նշանակություն չունեցող օրգանները (քիթ, ականջ…) պետք ա առանձին կտրտել, որ շուտ չսատկեն, շատ տանջվեն: Ժամանակը պետք ա էնպես հաշվարկել, որ արնաքամ լինելու պատճառով ժամանակից շուտ չսատկեն:
> Սա վերաբերվում ա թե՛ էդ տականքին, թե՛ դրա մորը:


 Միկրոտոմով ա պետք կտրտել դրանց: 
Ամեն դեպքում  նենց չի, որ զոհերը բոլորովին մեղավոր չեն, ուղղակի էս ազգի մյուս հիմա սովորություններից աչքի ընկնողներից մեկը կա՝ ամուսնանալ ամեն գնով, ում հետ էլ պատահի, եթե իրենք իրենց ծնողների համար ապրանք են, որ պետք ա նաղդվի մեկի վրա, դեռ լավ են պրծել: Ո՞նց կարելի ա երեխային ամուսնացնել անծանոթ մարդու հետ ու ուղարկել եսիմուր, հետո էլ մի տարի ընդհանրապես չտեսնել ու չանհանգստանալ :Sad:

----------

Ambrosine (17.12.2011), Arpine (11.12.2011), Ripsim (11.12.2011), Հայուհի (17.12.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

*Դատախազությունը վստահեցնում է, որ խոշտանգման գործով կաշկանդված չէ*



18:38, 12 դեկտեմբերի, 2011
ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազի տեղակալ Ա. Դանիելյանն այսօր ընդունել է ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազության շենքի մոտ բողոքի ակցիա կազմակերպած «Ընդդեմ կանանց բռնության կոալիցիաե-ի ներկայացուցիչներին, տուժող Մարիամ Գևորգյանին:
Վերջիններս ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազի տեղակալին են հանձնել գրություն՝ ուղղված ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազին՝ ներկայացնելով իրենց մտահոգությունը Մ.Գևորգյանի և Մ.Բ.-ի նկատմամբ ամուսնության ընթացքում կիրառված բռնությունների կապակցությամբ հարուցված քրեական գործի ընթացքի նկատմամբ:
Հանդիպմանը մասնակցել են նաև ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազության մարդու դեմ ուղղված հանցագործությունների գործերով վարչության պետ Վ.Շահինյանն ու տվյալ քրեական գործի նկատմամբ դատավարական հսկողություն իրականացնող դատախազ Ա.Մարուխյանը, ովքեր մանրամասն ներկայացրել են քրեական գործով ձեռք բերված ապացույցները, նշանակված դատաբժշկական փորձաքննությունների եզրակացությունները, ծեծի ենթարկված աղջիկների հարցաքննությունների, ինչպես նաև նախկին ամուսնու՝ Դ.Զիրոյանի հետ առերես հարցաքննությունների ընդհանուր բովանդակությունը:
Հատուկ անդրադարձ է եղել գործով որպես մեղադրյալ ներգրավված անձանց գործողություններին տրված քրեաիրավական գնահատականների հիմքերին, տրվել են պարզաբանումներ:
Ա.Դանիելյանը փաստել է, որ նշված քրեական գործը գտնվում է ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազի անմիջական հսկողության ներքո, և տրվել են հստակ ցուցումներ՝ քրեական գործով օբյեկտիվ իրականությունը պարզելու և մեղավոր անձանց գործողություններին պատշաճ և համարժեք իրավական գնահատական տալու համար:
Միաժամանակ տեղեկացրել է, որ հիմնական մեղադրյալը՝ Հ.Միքայելյանը, ով գտնվում էր հետախուզման մեջ, հայտնաբերվել և կալանավորվել է Սանկտ Պետերբուրգում, իսկ Հայաստան կտեղափոխվի 12.12.11թ. երեկոյան:
Մինչ այդ՝ 09.12.11թ., ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազի տեղակալ Մ.Սարգսյանի ստորագրությամբ գրավոր հանձնարարվել է Արարատի մարզի դատախազին վերսկսել քրեական գործի վարույթը և քննարկման առարկա դարձնել մամուլի հրապարակումները, քանզի հոդվածներում տեղ են գտել այնպիսի հանգամանքներ, փաստեր, որոնք մինչ այդ քննությանը հայտնի չեն եղել, բայց կարող են էական նշանակություն ունենալ ինչպես քրեական գործով արարքների ճիշտ որակման, այնպես էլ քրեական գործի վերջնական ընթացքի լուծման համար:
Ա.Դանիելյանը վստահեցրել է, որ դատախազությունն իր գործառույթների շրջանակներում հետամուտ է լինելու նախաքննության բազմակողմանիության և օբյեկտիվության պահպանմանը, և որ նախաքննական մարմինը կաշկանդված չէ նախկինում կայացված որոշումներով:

*ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազություն*

----------

Ambrosine (17.12.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

*Մարիամը ցույց էր տալիս սպիները և ասում, որ հրաշքով է փրկվել ամուսնուց ու սկեսուրից (լուսանկարներ)*

*Մերի Մամյան*




14:28, 12 դեկտեմբերի, 2011



Այսօր գլխավոր դատախազության մոտ էին հավաքվել մի խումբ մարդիկ, ովքեր պահանջում էին արդար դատաքննության անցկացնել «Հետք»-ի «Սահմռկեցուցիչ պատմություն. արժանի հատուցումը բացառվո՞ւմ է» և «Առաջին զոհը (Սահմռկեցուցիչ պատմություն-2)»հոդվածների տուժածների և մեղադրյալների գործով: Ակցիայի մասնակիցներին էին միացել նաև զոհերից մեկը՝ Մարիամ Գևորգյանը, և նրա հայրը՝ Համազասպ Գևորգյանը (1-ին լուսանկարում):




Նրանք ևս մեկ անգամ նշեցին, որ գնալու են բոլոր ատյաններով, մինչև մեղավորներն արդարացիորեն դատվեն: Մարիամը ներկաներին ցույց էր տալիս իր մարմնի սպիները՝ նշելով, որ պարզապես հրաշքով է փրկվել ամուսնուց ու սկեսուրից: Նա ասում էր, որ եթե անգամ փողոցային ամենավերջին աղջիկը լիներ իր փոխարեն, ոչ ոք իրավունք չուներ նման կերպ վարվել նրա հետ:
«Յուրաքանչյուր կնոջ պարտականությունն է մասնակցել նման ակցիայի, եթե տեսնում է, որ որևէ կնոջ իրավունքներ ոտնահարվում են: Մեր պարտականությունն է, որ ձեռք ձեռքի տանք և պաշտպանենք մերոնց»,- ասում է ակցիայի մասնակից Անաշեն Նավասարդյանը:




Ակցիայի մասնակիցները պարզել էին տարբեր պաստառներ՝ կոչ անելով վերջ տալ կանանց նկատմամբ կիրառվող բռնություններին:


Ցույցին էր միացել նաև Տիգրան Խզմալյանը, ով նշեց, որ այստեղ չէ որպես «Սարդարապատ» նախաձեռնության ներկայացուցիչ, այլ ՀՀ քաղաքացի, և այստեղ իրենք պայքարում են մարդու իրավունքների համար: Նա ասեց որ այս պայքարը միայն կանանց համար չէ, այլ բոլոր մերժվածների, թույլերի, որոնց պետք է պաշտպանել: Իսկ կանայք թեև Հայաստանում մեծամասնություն են, բայց իշխանությունը տղամարդկանց ձեռքում է:




«Ես դրանց տղամարդ էլ չէի անվանի, դրանք գիշատիչներ են, որոնք սեռ չունեն, ազգություն չունեն: Արդարությունը կարելի է սպասել արդար մարդկանցից: Սա դիմադրություն է, սա ճնշում է, ցույց է՝ ցույց տալու համար, որ մենք չենք լռում, մենք ամեն ինչ տեսնում ենք, ամեն ինչ հիշում ենք, ամեն ինչ լսում ենք»,- հավելեց Տ. Խզմալյանը:


«Կանաց Ռեսուրսային Կենտրոնի» ղեկավար Լառա Ահարոնյանը նշեց, որ իրենք չեն ընդունում այն փաստը, որ համաներման արդյունքում ազատ է արձակվել այս գործով գլխավոր մեղադրյալներից մեկը՝ Դավիթ Զիրոյանը: Պետք է և նա, և նրա մայրը՝ Հայկանուշ Միքայելյանը, ստանան արժանի պատիժ, որպեսզի այլևս ոչ ոք նրանց զոհը չդառնա:




Լ. Ահարոնյանը հավելեց, որ իրենք շարունակելու են պայքարը մինչև գործով տուժողները հասնեն իրենց ցանկալի արդյունքին: "Մարիամը չպետք է իրեն մենակ զգա: Բացի դրանից՝ սա ոչ թե մեկ անձի, այլ ամբողջ հասարակության խնդիրն է, որովհետև այժմ միայն Մարիամն է իր մեջ ուժ գտել խոսելու, բայց բռնության ենթարկվող կանայք բազմաթիվ են:


Ընդդեմ Կանանց Նկատմամբ Բռնության Կոալիցիան դեպքի առթիվ նամակ է ուղարկել ՀՀ Նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանին և ՀՀ Գլխավոր Դատախազ Աղվան Հովսեփյանին՝ նշելով, որ դատախազությունը պարտավոր է առավելագույն զգոնությամբ վերահսկել նախաքննության ընթացքը ՝ կոռուպցիոն ռիսկը կանխելու և օրինականության սկզբունքը պահպանելու համար:
Նամակում ուշադրություն է հրավիրվում այն անարդարությանը, որ քննիչ Արթուր Ավետյանը սեպտեմբերի 19-ին համաներման հիմքով դադարեցրել է Դավիթ Զիրոյանի նկատմամբ քրեական հետապնդումը, իսկ վերջինի մոր՝ Հայկանուշ Միքայելյանին հանձնելու միջնորդությունը թեև Ռուսաստանի իրավապահները բավարարել են, սակայն գործի էտապավորումը տևում է արդեն 6 ամիս:

----------

Ambrosine (17.12.2011), Arpine (24.12.2011), Հայուհի (17.12.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

*Հայկանուշ Միքայելյանը այսօր կբերվի Հայաստան (վիդեո)*



14:31, 12 դեկտեմբերի, 2011

Այսօր ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազությունն ընդունել է ամուսնու և սկեսրոջ խոշտանգումներին ենթարկված Մարիամ Գևորգյանին ու վստահեցրել, որ գործը վերանայվում է, յուրաքանչյուր դրվագ ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ նորից ուսումնասիրվում է, և մեղավորները կպատժվեն օրենքի ողջ խստությամբ:


Դատախազությունը նաև ասել է, որ Մարիամի նախկին սկեսուրը՝ Ռուսաստանում կալանավորվածՀայկանուշ Միքայելյանը, մի քանի ժամից Սանկտ Պետերբուրգ-Երևան չվերթով կբերվի Հայաստան:





ՀԳ Անբավարարված գիժ...

----------

Rammstein (17.12.2011), Հայուհի (17.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (17.12.2011), Ռուֆուս (19.12.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

*Պատգամավորը՝ գլխավոր դատախազին. «Ինչո՞ւ Զիրոյանի և Միքայելյանի արարքները ճիշտ քրեաիրավական գնահատականի չեն արժանացել»*



16:52, 12 դեկտեմբերի, 2011

Այսօր «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության պատգամավոր Անահիտ Բախշյանը նամակ է հղել ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազ Աղվան Հովսեփյանին «Հետքում» հրապարակված«Սահմռկեցուցիչ պատմություն. արժանի հատուցումը բացառվո՞ւմ է» և «Առաջին զոհը (Սահմռկեցուցիչ պատմություն 2)»հոդվածների առնչությամբ: Ստորև ներկայացվում է նամակը:
«Սույն թվականի դեկտեմբերի 2-ին և 8-ին «hetq.am» կայքում հրապարակվել են հոդվածներ Մարիամ Գևորգյանին և Մոնիկային իրենց ամուսնու՝ Դավիթ Զիրոյանի և սկեսուրի՝ Հայկանուշ Միքայելյանի կողմից դաժան ծեծի ենթարկվելու և առողջությանը վնաս հասցնելու մասին («Սահմռկեցուցիչ պատմություն. արժանի հատուցումը բացառվո՞ւմ է» և «Առաջին զոհը (Սահմռկեցուցիչ պատմություն 2)»):


28.12.2010թ. որոշում է կայացվել Հայկանուշ Միքայելյանին ՀՀ Քրեական օրենսգրքի 113-րդ հոդվածի 2-րդ մասի 5-րդ կետով և 112-րդ հոդվածի 2-րդ մասի 4-րդ կետով որպես մեղադրյալ ներգրավելու մասին, և նրա նկատմամբ հայտարարվել է հետախուզում: Նույն օրը դատարանի որոշմամբ մեղադրյալ Հ. Միքայելյանի նկատմամբ խափանման միջոց է ընտրվել կալանավորումը:
Թե հասարակությանը, թե ինձ անչափ մտահոգում են հետևյալ հարցերը.Ինչո՞ւ Դավիթ Զիրոյանի և Հայկանուշ Միքայելյանի արարքները ճիշտ քրեաիրավական գնահատականի չեն արժանացել և չեն որակվել Քրեական օրենսգրքի 119-րդ, 112-րդ, 131-րդ, 132-րդ, 133-րդ հոդվածների համակցությամբ,Ինչո՞ւ են նշված անձանց արարքները ավելի մեղմ հանցակազմով որակվել, ինչի արդյունքում մի շարք ծանր հանցագորություններ կատարած Դավիթ Զիրոյանը Համաներման ակտով ազատվել է քրեական պատասխանատվությունից,Ինչո՞ւ մինչ այժմ չի հայտնաբերվել և Հայաստան չի տեղափոխվել մեղադրյալ Հայկանուշ Միքայելյանը, այն պարագայում, երբ Մարիամ Գևորգյանը և Մոնիկան հայտնել են մեղադրյալի հասցեն,Ինչո՞ւ երկու կանանց նկատմամբ ծանրագույն հանցանքներ կատարած անձինք մինչ այժմ չեն ենթարկվել համարժեք քրեական պատասխանատվության,Ինչո՞ւ ՀՀ դատախազությունը չի կատարում իր սահմանադրական պարտականությունները,Ինչո՞ւ են կոպտորեն խախտվում Դատախազության գործունեության կազմակերպման սկզբունքները:Խնդրում եմ «Ազգային ժողովի կանոնակարգ» ՀՀ օրենքով սահմանված 10-օրյա ժամկետում պատասխանել սույն գրությամբ բարձրացված հարցերին և վերոնշյալ անձանց արարքներին տալ համարժեք իրավական գնահատական՝ ճիշտ որակելով նրանց կատարած հանցագործությունները»:

----------

Rammstein (17.12.2011), Skeptic (17.12.2011), Հայուհի (17.12.2011), Նաիրուհի (17.12.2011), Ռուֆուս (19.12.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

Հիմա ի՞նչ, ամսի 12-ին էդ հայկանուսին բերել ե՞ն Հայաստան:

----------


## VisTolog

«Սադիստ» սկեսուրի համբավ ձեռք բերած Հայկանուշ Միքայելյանը Ոստիկանության Արարատի մարզային քննչական բաժնում առերեսվել է իր երկու նախկին հարսների՝ Մոնիկայի և Մարիամի հետ, ովքեր ոստիկանությունում իրենց սկեսրոջ ու նաև նախկին ամուսնու արարքների համար հաղորդում էին տվել 2010-ի հոկտեմբերի 25-ին:


Հայկանուշ Միքայելյանին մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել առանձնակի դաժանությամբ «Դիտավորությամբ ուրիշի առողջությանը միջին ծանրության և ծանր վնաս պատճառելու» հատկանիշներով:


Հատկանշական է, որ առաջին հարսն առերեսման ժամանակ հրաժարվել է, որ սկեսուրը հարվածել է իր աչքին` պատճառաբանելով, որ դեռ մանկուց ինքն աչքի խնդիր ուներ. նա միայն հաստատել է, որ Հայկանուշ Միքայելյանն իրեն ծեծել է:
Հիշեցնենք, որ 1963 թվականին ծնված Հայկանուշ Միքայելյանը դեկտեմբերի 12-ին է Մոսկվա-Երևան չվերթով տեղափոխվել Երևան, ապա Արտաշատ:
Հայկանուշ Միքայելյանը, ով հետախուզման մեջ էր հունվարից, արդուկով այրել հարսի՝ Մարիամի մարմնի տարբեր մասերը, կրակայրիչով վառել լեզուն, պատառաքաղով ծակծկել մարմինը, կորտել քիթ և այլն:


Նման բռնություններ նա կիրառել էր նաև առաջին հարսի նկատմամբ, ով Մարիամի հետ հաղորդում է տվել ոստիկանություն անցած տարվա հոկտեմբերին:
Կանանց նկատմամբ բռնության մասնակից է եղել նաև նրանց ամուսինը` Դավիթ Զիրոյանը, ում մեղադրանք է առաջադրվել` ՔՕ «Դիտավորությամբ ուրիշի առողջությանը միջին ծանրության վնաս պատճառելու» (բայց առանց «առանձնակի դաժանության») և «Ծեծ» հոդվածների հատկանիշներով:


Ըստ «Հետք» պարբերականի, գործով քննիչը որոշել է քրեական գործի վարույթը կասեցնել` մեղադրյալների «գտնվելու վայրը պարզված չլինելու պատճառով»:
Օգոստոսի 20-ին հետախուզման մեջ գտնվող Դավիթ Զիրոյանը Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգ-Երևան չվերթով ժամանել էր Հայաստան և մեղայականով ներկայացել ոստիկանության Արտաշատի բաժին: Նրա նկատմամբ ընտրված` «ստորագրություն չհեռանալու մասին» խափանման միջոցը վերացվել է և համաներման հիման վրա Դավիթի նկատմամբ քրեական հետապնդումը դադարեցվել է:


Հարսին տանջանքների ենթարկած սկեսուրը՝ 1963թ ծնված Հայկանուշ Միքայելյանը Մոսկվայից տեղափոխվել է Երևան, այնուհետև Արտաշատ: Նրա նկատմամբ որպես խափանման միջոց կիրառվել է կալանք: Նա մեղադրվում է Քրեական օրենսգրքի 112 հոդվածի 2-րդ մասով: Հայկանուշը արդուկով այրել է հարսի մարմնի տարբեր մասեր, կրակայրիչով վառել լեզուն, կոտրել քիթը, պատառաքաղով ծակծկել մարմնի տարբեր մասեր և այլ դաժանություններ: Նա հունվար ամսից գտնվել է հետախուզման մեջ: Նա նման կերպ է վարվել նաև առաջին հարսի նկատմամբ, ով անցած տարվա հոկտեմբերին նույնպես դիմել է ոստիկանություն: Հայկանուշ Միքայելյանը հանձնվել է Արտաշատի բաժնի ոստիկանության աշխատակիցներին:


hotnews.am



Ոստիկանության լրատվության բաժնից տեղեկություն էր հաղորդվել այն մասին, որ դեկտեմբերի 12-ին, ժամը 20.30-ին, ոստիկանության ծառայողները Մոսկվա-Երևան չվերթի ինքնաթիռով ՀՀ են տեղափոխել Արտաշատ քաղաքի 48-ամյա մի բնակչուհու, որը հունվարի 21-ից ոստիկանության Արտաշատի բաժնի կողմից հետախուզվում էր ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 112 հոդվածի 2-րդ մասի՝ դիտավորությամբ առողջությանը ծանր մարմնական վնասվածք պատճառելու մեղադրանքով: Тert.am-ի հետ զրույցում ոստիկանության լրատվության բաժնից հաստատեցին, որ այդ կինը Սանկտ-Պետերբուրգում իր հարսին խոշտանգման ենթարկած և հետախուզման մեջ գտնվող Հայկանուշ Միքայելյանն է: Խոշտանգման այս դեպքի հետ կապված վերջին շրջանում մամուլում մի շարք հրապարակումներ եղան։ Նա էքստրադիացիայի է ենթարկվել, որին հետևելու է նախաքննությունը:Հիշեցնենք, որ Հայկանուշ Մելիքյանը և իր որդին` 26-ամյա Դավիթ Զիրոյանը 3 տարի շարունակ խոշտանգման են ենթարկել իրենց հարսին` 20-ամյա Մարիամ Գևորգյանին, ով հայրական տուն էր վերադարձել հաշմանդամ դարձած: Նրա մարմնի տարբեր հատվածներում առկա են վնասվածքների հետքեր, իսկ ձախ աչքն այլևս չի տեսնում:


tert.am

----------

Rammstein (17.12.2011)

----------


## Lion

Ինչ ասես... :Sad:  Էնքան բան կա ասելու, որ մարդ չի էլ ուզում... ասի... :Sad:  Էհհհհ - ամաչում ես, որ սրանք էլ են հայ (ձևական առումով)... ես էլ...

----------

Ripsim (17.12.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Բա սկեսրայրի, ամուսնու եղբայրների հանդե՞պ ինչի քրգործ չի հարուցվել. սկեսրայրը անգամ հարվածել է, իսկ էդ անողնաշարները չեն միջամտել. անգործությունն էլ է հանցագործություն: Վաբշե դրանց ընտանիքին կենդանի վառել ա պետք, բայց մարմանդ կրակի վրա` զուգահեռաբար ծակելով ու աղ ու կիտրոն լցնելով:

----------

Rammstein (17.12.2011), Ռուֆուս (19.12.2011), Ֆոտոն (03.01.2012)

----------


## My World My Space

բա իմանալ, չհայտնե՞լը....

----------


## Ambrosine

> բա իմանալ, չհայտնե՞լը....


Իսկ ո՞վ ա իմացել: Զոհերը կարան ասեն` անձնական կյանքի գաղտնիության իրավունքից ենք օգտվել ՃՃ
Բայց ավելի խելքին մոտ ա ասել, որ իրենց սպառնացել են. ինչը հենց այդպես էլ եղել է: Էդ կարծեմ 137 հոդվածն ա:

----------


## Ambrosine

Հաա, հարևան Տանյան  :Smile:  Բայց իրեն ոչ թե մեղադրանք պետք ա ներկայացնեն, այլ` որպես վկա հարցաքննեն ու օգտագործեն դրանց դեմ: Չնայած` հարևանը կարող ա ցուցմունք չտա Զիրոյանների դեմ:

Մարուխյանը շատ խիստ ու սկզբունքային մարդ ա: Մի տեսակ հույս ունեմ, որ սրանց քթերից բերելու ա:

----------


## Smokie

Երբ կարդում էի սա, հավատս չէր գալիս, որ մարդու դաժանությունը կարող է մինչեւ այս աստիճանի հասնել ու որ իրենք էլ չեն գիտակցում ինչ են անում... ուղղակի ապշած էի: :Shok:  

 Այս ամենի մասին արդեն գրել եմ:




> Դաժանություն, անխղճություն, անմարդկություն, այսպիսի բաների մասին լսելիս, կամ դա տեսնելիս հաճախ մտածում եմ, որ անգամ նրանք չեն գիտակցում, թե ի՞նչ են անում, ինչու՞ են դա անում: Ծեծում, ջարդում, այրում են մարդուն ու այն էլ ինչի՞ համար... ոչնչի, ուղղակի հաճույք են ստանում: Որտեղի՞ց նրանց այդքան չարություն: Չեմ կարող անտեսել, չկարդալ նման բաների մասին, ինչու՞ է ինձ հետաքրքրում դա: Արյուն, տառապանք, ցավ, կոտորած, մինչեւ ու՞ր է հասել իմ երեւակայությունը: Հաճախ ինքս եմ նման տեսարաններ պատկերացնում, աչքերիս առջեւ տեսնում եմ այդ ամենը ու... կարծես հենց ի՛մ հետ է լինում, կամ ես այդ պահին այն մարդու կողքին եմ, ով որ ապրում է այդ ամենը, կամ ապրել է ու հիշողությունից չի ջնջվել: Այ քեզ խենթություն... սարսափելի է, այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ երբեմն նման բաներ տեսնելու ցանկություն եմ ունենում՝ պահանջ, թեեւ առանց հառաչանքների չեմ կարող նայել ու այդ պահին մտածում եմ, որ երկրորդ անգամ դժվար թե դա դիտեմ: 
> 
> 
> 
> Իսկ երգը դուրս եկավ


 :Sad:  :Cray:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ըհը՜, Զիրոյան Դավիթը խոսել է։ Բնականաբար համարյա սուրբ է դուրս գալիս ինքը, իսկ մայրը՝ առանց «համարյա»-ի։




> *«Սահմռկեցուցիչ պատմություն» ֆիլմի իրականությունը*
> 
> Նման վերնագրով գրություն էր բերել «Հետքի» խմբագրություն Դավիթ Զիրոյանը եւ խնդրում էր, որպեսզի այն տպագրվի ի պատասխան «Սահմռկեցուցիչ պատմություն. արժանի հատուցումը բացառվո՞ւմ է» եւ«Առաջին զոհը (Սահմռկեցուցիչ պատմություն-2)» հոդվածների: Մենք հրաժարվեցինք գրությունը տպագրել եւ Դավիթին առաջարկեցինք դրանում արծարծված մտքերը փոխանցել հարցազրույցի միջոցով, ինչը մեզ հարցեր տալու հրանարավորություն կտար:
> 
> Ստորեւ ներկայացնում ենք Դավիթ Զիրոյանի՝ Մոնիկայի եւ Մարիամ Գեւորգյանի նախկին ամուսնու հետ «Հետքի» հարցազրույցը:
> 
> *Դավիթ, գրության մեջ անդրադարձել ես միայն Մարիամ Գեւորգյանին, հիմա էլ ասում ես, որ Մոնիկայից չես բողոքում: Մենք տեղյակ ենք, որ Մոնիկան իր ցուցմունքների մի մասից հրաժարվել է, օրինակ՝ հիմա ասում է, որ աչքը կուրացել է սխալ բուժման պատճառով: Իսկ «Հետքին» նա պատմել է (ձայնագրությունը կա), որ դու եւ մայրդ անընդհատ հարվածել եք աչքին...
> *
> Մոնիկայի աչքի մեջ օտար մարմին կա դեռ 8 տարեկանից: Մենք Սանկտ Պետերբուրգում տարել ենք հիվանդանոց, նկարել ենք, շերտ-շերտ մինչեւ աչքի վերջ նկարը հասել է, դրա մեջ երեւում էր, որ օտար մարմին կա աչքի մեջ:
> ...

----------

VisTolog (31.12.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

շարունակություն




> *Իսկ մարմնի վրա առկա հետքերը՝ տաք արդուկի, պատառաքաղի հարվածների, դանակի կամ սուր կտրող-ծակող գործիքի…*
> Դա երեւակայի իրենց պլաններն էր: Թե ինչը ոնց է եղել, քննությունից հետո, գործի ավարտից հետո մենք կանդրադառնանք այդ թեմային եւ կասենք՝ որտեղից ինչ է հայտնվել իր վրա, որոնց պատասխաններն այսօրվա օրով գտնվում են միայն օրգաններում: Մենք չենք ուզում հրապարակենք մեր հարցազրույցներն իրենց հետ:
> 
> *Ես միայն անդրադառնում եմ այն հարցերին, որոնց մասին դու քո գրությունում նշել ես: Ուզում եմ հասկանալ, թե որտեղից պետք է այդ սպիերը հայտնվեին, ի՞նչ է, Մարիամն ինքն իրեն է վնասել կամ արդուկով իր մեջքը վառե՞լ է:
> *
> Մարիամն այստեղ լազերային ճանապարհով իր դեմքը, մարմինը վառել է, որպեսզի վերքերը չորացնի: Եվ, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, արդուկով ինքն իր մեջքը վառել է, որպեսզի դրա դեմն առնի:
> 
> *Իսկ դու որտեղից գիտես, որ մինչեւ ամուսնանալը Հայաստանում նա լազերային ճանապարհով վերքերը չորացրել է:
> *
> ...

----------

Nadine (03.01.2012), VisTolog (31.12.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

Խոշտանգումների ենթարկված Մարիամ Գևորգյանի ամուսինը կրկին նախկին կնոջ հետ է


Ներկայում Արարատի և Վայոց Ձոր մարզերի առաջին ատյանի ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանում շարունակվում է Մարիամ Գևորգյանի գործով դատավարությունը: Մարիամին դաժան վերաբերմունքի, խոշտանգումների և ընտանեկան բռնության են ենթարկել նրա նախկին ամուսին Դավիթ Զիրոյանը և նախկին սկեսուր Հայկանուշ Միքայելյանը, վերջինս վարույթում ներգրավված է որպես մեղադրյալ:




Հիշեցնենք, որ զույգն ամուսնացել է 2009 թվականին, ապա մեկնել Սանկտ Պետերբուրգ, որտեղ էլ այդ ժամանակ բնակվում էր Դավիթի ընտանիքը: Տասը ամիս անց Մարիամը վերադարձել է Երևան և դիմել ոստիկանություն: Դավիթի նկատմամբ առաջադրվել է մեղադրանք «Դիտավորությամբ ուրիշի առողջությանը միջին ծանրության վնաս պատճառելու» և «Ծեծ» հոդվածներով և նա իրեն մեղավոր է ճանաչել: Սակայն քննիչի որոշմամբ` Զիրոյանն ազատ է արձակվել 2011 թվականին Հայաստանի Հանրապետության 20-ամյակի կապակցությամբ ՀՀ նախագահի կողմից հայտարարված համաներմամբ:


Դավիթի մորն առ այսօր առաջադրված է մեղադրանք «Դիտավորությամբ ուրիշի առողջությանը միջին ծանրության վնաս պատճառելու» և «Խոշտանգում» հոդվածներով (ՀՀ ՔՕ հոդվածներ 113 և 119):


Մարիամ Գևորգյանի ընտանիքի անդամները Կանանց Աջակցման Կենտրոնին հայտնել են, որ Դավիթի և Հայկանուշի բարեկամները բազմից մոտեցել են իրենց և գումար առաջարկել Մարիամի` դիմումից հրաժարվելու պահանջով: Հիշեցնենք, որ Մելինե Բայաթյանը, Դավիթի առաջին կինը, ոգեշնչված էր, որ դեպքի մասին Մարիամը բարձրաձայնում է: Նա Դավիթի և նրա մոր դեմ ներկայացրել էր դիմում, որի հիման վրա հարուցվել էր քրեական գործ, սակայն, նախաքննության ընթացքում Մելինեն հրաժարվեց իր մի քանի մեղադրանքներից և նույնիսկ հանդես եկավ գործը դռնփակ նիստում քննելու միջնորդությամբ, որպեսզի գործի քննությանը ներկա չլինեն գործով հետաքրքրված անձինք և լրագրողներ, որն անհասկանալի էր մեզ համար: Արդյո՞ք սա ինչ- որ հարմար տարբերակ է իրենց ներքին պամանավորվածությունները ծածկելու համար:


Իրականում «Հետք»-ի ավելի վաղ հրապարակված հարցազրույցում Դավիթը հրապարակայնորեն ընդունել է Մելինեին ծեծի ենթարկելու փաստը: Այսինքն` Մելինեն, ով մի ժամանակ Մարիամի աջակիցներից էր, այժմ ագրեսիվ վերաբերմունք ունի Մարիամի և նրա աջակիցների նկատմամբ և չի ցանկանում համագործակցել նրանց հետ Դավիթի և նրա մոր գործով: Հետաքրքիր է, ի՞նչ պատահեց: Այն, որ Դավիթը ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի ճնշում է գործադրել Մելինեի վրա, որ նա հրաժարվի իր մեղադրանքից, դեռ պարզ չէ:


Այնուամենայնիվ կան ասեկոսեներ այն մասին, որ Դավիթը դատից հետո կրկին ուզում է ամուսնանալ Մելինեի հետ:


Ուշադրություն դարձրեք հետևյալին. հուլիսի 21-ին «Ընդդեմ Կանանց Նկատմամբ Բռնության Կոալիցիայի» կամավորներից մեկը տեսել է Դավիթին և Մելինեին միասին: Նրանք դուրս են եկել մուգ կապույտ գույնի Օպել մակնիշի մեքենայից (33 VO 506 համարանիշերով) և ներս մտել Մխիթար Գոշ հյուրանոց, որը գտնվում է Տավուշի մարզի Գոշ գյուղում: Քիչ անց նրանք լքել են հյուրանոցը և ուղևորվել դեպի Գոշավանք:


Այս ամենը շատ կասկածելի է և հավանաբար Դավիթը նպատակ ունի մոլորեցնելու դատարանին:


Անհրաժեշտ է ընդգծել ընտանեկան բռնության նմանատիպ գործերի հայտնի հաջորդականությունը. բռնարարի կողմից բոլոր մեղադրանքների մերժումը, նույնիսկ այն դեպքում, երբ նրան ներկայացնում են ապացույցներ: Երկրորդը ՝ բռնարարը խաբեության և ուրիշներին կառավարելու վարքագիծ է դրսևորում: Հաճախ նա ստեղծում է մեղրամսի շրջան, երբ ամեն ինչ լավ է, նա իրեն դրսևորում է որպես ուշադիր և նրբազգաց սիրեկան, սակայն որին հաճախ հետևում են բռնության տեսարանները: Մենք կուզենայինք իմանալ արդյոք Մելինեն վերապրում է իր մեղրամսի շրջանը, և եթե այո, ապա մենք զգուշացնում ենք նրան` զգույշ լինել բռնարարի մանիպուլիացիոն վարքից:


Կանանց Աջակցման Կենտրոն
mardik.am

 :Think:

----------

Freeman (24.07.2012), Varzor (25.07.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Ժամանակավրեպ քոմենթի համար կներեք, բայց...

Աղջիկներ ջա՛ն.... առանց մարդուն ճանաչելու մի՛ ամուսնացեք իր հետ... աշխարհի վերջը չի՛, էլի կլինեն....չլինեն էլ ավելի լավ ա տանը մնաք, քան էս օրին հասնեք: Լուրջ եմ ասում... 
Մենակ մեկումեջ թաքուն սեքսով զբաղվեք, որ 40 տարեկանում էղած-չեղածը չհանեն շպրտեն զիբիլը:

Ձորում սուրբ են սարքում բլին...
Սարքին թողին էլի սաղ սրբերին:

----------

Nadine (26.07.2012), Varzor (25.07.2012), Արէա (25.07.2012), Նաիրուհի (25.07.2012)

----------

